# Return to Flagstaff



## greatcats (Apr 23, 2010)

I have made two other writeups in the past two weeks, eastbound on the Southwest Chief and Cardinal to Washington, and a sidetrip to Greensboro, NC. Three days ago I was about to head to Union Station to take the Capitol to Chicago, when a message was received from Amtrak that # 29 was cancelled, which has been discussed in the forum. " No alternate transportation. I did learn later that buses were provided for some from Washington to Pittsburgh and then another one to Chicago, which one man told me was an unpleasant trip, although he did arrive Chicago about an hour ahead of the scheduled train time.

Greatcats here elected to make his own arrangements - my invaluable little laptop reserved me a flight from National Airport to O'hare at 4:43pm and I reserved a nice Kimpton Hotel ( The Monaco, recommended ) Arriving at the airport, the helpful agent put me on the 3:35 flight - security wasn't too bad - and I collapsed into an aisle seat. I am not complaining about United - they did their job OK, but I would rather have been riding through West Virginia and Maryland through light green spring foliage. Two boring hours later we landed a few minutes early at O'hare and I made my way to the CTA train, which 38 minutes later dropped me off at Lake and Clark and I walked four blocks to the hotel. The front desk recommended the nearby Andy's Jazz Club, which made my disrupted travel plans turn into lemonade. A good dinner while listening to two jazz organ trios made me very happy.

Now to resume the planned itinerary: arrived well ahead of the departure for #3 and enjoyed using the laptop in the First Class Lounge. We departed on time, greeted by my sharp looking attendant, Leonard Woods. I'll mention the negatives of the train first. On the second day out, the toilets failed on the other sleeper. I know this is not a new problem, but for the money passengers pay for sleepers, it is not so great when one has to go to the next car to use facilities. My sleeper was in pretty good working order, but Leonard agreed with me that the rest rooms, while clean, are shabby looking. The rest of the trip was very positive. I have never had such a good time on a long distance train as I had on the Southwest Chief this week. The car attendants and dining car staff were first rate, some of them having been on my eastbound trip. The much discussed dining car cuisine has found a fan in me. While it is not upscale dining , my two dinners on this train of the Barbequed Brisket and Pasta were satisfying in every respect. Most other passengers seemed pleased with the wuality of the food.

What really made the trip a pleasure were the cool people I met on this trip. At each of the four meals I sat with different folks and we had a good old time. One man persuaded me to sing, as he wanted to videotape me, so I gave a brief concert in the lounge car of two songs I do as a tour bus driver, pertaining to the Grand Canyon and Alaska. ( One of the dining car servers, Cynthia, came over to the lounge to listen. ) One man has motivated me to put my extensive travels of this year to Japan, Hawaii, and Washington down in writing.

I applied for a refund this morning at Flagstaff ticket office for the cancelled portion of the trip. That was to have been a bedroom, so the hefty refund will balance out my other travel arrangements. Tomorrow morning will start the drive to Ketchikan, Alaska for the summer, the last portion of which will be by ferry. No Amtrak trips anytime soon, but this last one from Arizona to the east makes for a good memory.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 23, 2010)

Good job, nice to see a positive trip report,  Ive always had good luck and great OBS on the SWC!  Sounds like you're misfortune on the way to CHI turned out positive also, as we say every trip is an adventure!  Really look forward to a trip report on your journey to Alaska, a person with your talents needs to share an adventure like that with all of us even if it doesnt involve a train, a ferry is a close second!  I know you drive a tour bus but have you been on the train(s) in Alaska?


----------



## greatcats (Apr 23, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Good job, nice to see a positive trip report, Ive always had good luck and great OBS on the SWC! Sounds like you're misfortune on the way to CHI turned out positive also, as we say every trip is an adventure! Really look forward to a trip report on your journey to Alaska, a person with your talents needs to share an adventure like that with all of us even if it doesnt involve a train, a ferry is a close second! I know you drive a tour bus but have you been on the train(s) in Alaska?



I rode the Alaska Railroad in 1986 from Denali to Anchorage at the end of a two week camping tour. Ketchikan, where I am headed, has no trains. I am leaving in the morning, staying in Tonopah, Nevada tomorrow night, then 3 nights San Francsico, one night near Portland, then to either Vancouver or Victoria, then to Port Hardy to take the BC Ferry to Prince Rupert, a 2 night layover, and the Alaska Ferry to Ketchikan. ( I hear the long distnace BC Ferry is nice than Alaska. THere are different ways I could have done this, but decided to take this variation. Most seasonal bus drivers fly in, but I would be lost and frustrated without my car, even though Ketchikan is on an osland and one can't drive more than 18 miles from town. But I want to be able to leave for work when I am ready, go shopping, and go camping! More information to follow............


----------



## gswager (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like you'll have a blast!


----------



## skyguy (Apr 24, 2010)

greatcats said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, nice to see a positive trip report, Ive always had good luck and great OBS on the SWC! Sounds like you're misfortune on the way to CHI turned out positive also, as we say every trip is an adventure! Really look forward to a trip report on your journey to Alaska, a person with your talents needs to share an adventure like that with all of us even if it doesnt involve a train, a ferry is a close second! I know you drive a tour bus but have you been on the train(s) in Alaska?
> ...


If you like ferries and are on your way to AK, try this: from Vancouver, drive 20 minutes north to Horseshoe Bay, take the Langdale Ferry to Langdale, drive north and take the ferry to Powell River (these two ferries are prices as one) then a final ferry to Comox/Courtenay. The highway to Port Hardy passes through these towns so you end destination is still at your disposal.

Enjoy your summer.


----------



## greatcats (Apr 24, 2010)

skyguy said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Thank you. I just might consider that routing. About 11 years ago I did take that routing to Powell River and then over to Vancouver Island, but did not go to Alaska.


----------



## Leonard Woods (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello - thank you for writing down your thoughts on the trip you had recently on the 'Chief'. I remember this trip well and I am glad to see that Amtrak and your fellow passengers left a lasting impression. Passengers such as yourself really make it easy to love my job with On Board Services.

I'm busy working on the Coast Starlight, riding from LA to Seattle, for the summer. We'll see you another time on the rails - take care.

Leonard (OBS - LA)


----------



## greatcats (Jul 13, 2010)

Leonard Woods said:


> Hello - thank you for writing down your thoughts on the trip you had recently on the 'Chief'. I remember this trip well and I am glad to see that Amtrak and your fellow passengers left a lasting impression. Passengers such as yourself really make it easy to love my job with On Board Services.
> 
> I'm busy working on the Coast Starlight, riding from LA to Seattle, for the summer. We'll see you another time on the rails - take care.
> 
> Leonard (OBS - LA)


Hello Leonard - I was pleased to find your reply today and my compliments on that trip stand. I am having a good summer up here in Alaska driving my bus serving the cruise ship industry. It has cleared off today, for a change, and the view out my window is gorgeous. I will be on Amtrak sometime in the futire. I have decided that when the season is over here, I will make a seven week road trip up into the Yukon, back across Canada to the east, then south and then west to Arizona. I hope to meet you on another Amtrak train, but this time i am up fro soem ehavy duty driving to a multitude of destinations.


----------



## greatcats (Jul 13, 2010)

greatcats said:


> Leonard Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Hello - thank you for writing down your thoughts on the trip you had recently on the 'Chief'. I remember this trip well and I am glad to see that Amtrak and your fellow passengers left a lasting impression. Passengers such as yourself really make it easy to love my job with On Board Services.
> ...


Goodness sakes - just reread my reply - excuse the spellings! It was sent by accident before I could proofread it! At the risk of heresy to Uamtrak Unlimited, yes, I feel like doing a seven week roadtrip after being confined on Revillagegedo Island, where Ketchikan is located.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 13, 2010)

greatcats said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > Leonard Woods said:
> ...


Thought it was the altitude




! Just kidding! Glad your summer is going well, enjoy!


----------

